# Bassmaster Northern Open: Californias Ish Monroe Cracks Oneida for 2-Pound Lead Afte



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

SYRACUSE, N.Y.  Anglers had no problem filling out limits on Day One of the third and final Bass Pro Shops Bassmaster Northern Open on Oneida Lake in central New York.

The trick, however, was finding better-than-average fish to bring to the scales. Bassmaster Elite Series pro Ish Monroe of Hughson, Calif., found the five best of the 138-boat field, amassing 19 pounds, 14 ounces to take the lead on the first day of competition.

Monroes mantra throughout the Bassmaster Elite Series season and Bassmaster Opens has been just have fun. Monroe played his cards close to his vest and was reluctant to share any information on his techniques, but he did allow that his bite was an early one.

This lake is awesome, just awesome, he said. I had everything that I weighed in by 8:30 this morning. It was pretty interesting. It was partly my spot, partly me and partly just having fun. I feel like I can catch em like this every single day.

In second is former Elite Series pro Kurt Dove of Del Rio, Texas. He managed 17-9 and was a bit more open about his pattern.

I caught 12 or 14 smallmouth today, and one good largemouth. Im fishing in an area thats got some grass and should have some largemouth in it, he said. It was a bit of a grind; I finally got my limit by 10:30, then between 11 and one oclock they bit pretty good. Im throwing reaction baits and working three areas over hard and fishing the best I can.

I dont know if I can do it again tomorrow, but Im going to go out there and enjoy the wet weather.

In third place is Fletcher Shryock of Newcomerstown, Ohio, with 17-2. Though Shryock isnt gunning for the Bassmaster Classic berth at stake in this Open  hes already in the 2012 Classic via a Southern Open win  hes fishing the Northern Opens in an attempt to become a more well-rounded angler.

Shryock said he has his sights set on the Elite Series and feels...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

fletcher is a good dude, hope he figures a way to catch monroe. by my estimates, fletcher is the best tournament fisherman in ohio right now. look for him on the elite series next year!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I told my dad that after fishing against him a few times locally this year, i believe he'll be a regular on the elites within 4 years. He's got skill, he's young, and very easy to talk to. I'm pulling for him!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

